# gcc 8.2 und ryzen

## michael_w

Hallo,

seit neuestem ist wohl gcc 8.2 stable. Dieser bringt laut https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Ryzen "echte" Optimierungen (znver1) für Ryzen-CPUs mit. Ist schon jemand auf 8.2 umgestiegen? Gab es Probleme? Gibt es durch 

```

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=znver1"

```

spürbare Verbesserungen?

----------

## demiurg

Im Einsatz seit er draußen ist. Auch schon mit ~amd64 demaskiert. Jetzt auf 8.3.0 - alle Aktualisierungen von Paketen liefen immer ohne Probleme. Spürbare Verbesserungen - nichts was ich im Tagesbetrieb bemerken würde (KDE Desktop, Libreoffice, Darktable und GIMP).

----------

## haegar87

Das selbe bei mir... seit 7.2 ist die march=znver1 drin.

Auch bei mir bei 8.2 keine spürbare Änderungen und ebenfalls völlig problemlos (im Vergleich zu openssl   :Rolling Eyes:  )

----------

## michael_w

Danke für die Berichte. Hab jetzt auch auf gcc 8.2 umgestellt. Bisher ohne Probleme.

----------

## michael_w

Hmmm, 

ich wollte heute mal den kernel neu kompilieren. Da bekomme ich folgendes:

```

ryzen /usr/src/linux # make

scripts/kconfig/conf  --syncconfig Kconfig

  CALL    scripts/checksyscalls.sh

  DESCEND  objtool

make[4]: *** Keine Regel vorhanden, um das Ziel „/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/6.4.0/include/stddef.h“, 

  benötigt von „/usr/src/linux-4.19.27-gentoo-r1/tools/objtool/fixdep.o“, zu erstellen.  Schluss.

make[3]: *** [Makefile:43: /usr/src/linux-4.19.27-gentoo-r1/tools/objtool/fixdep-in.o] Fehler 2

make[2]: *** [/usr/src/linux-4.19.27-gentoo-r1/tools/build/Makefile.include:4: fixdep] Fehler 2

make[1]: *** [Makefile:63: objtool] Fehler 2

make: *** [Makefile:1647: tools/objtool] Fehler 2

```

Was ist denn da schief gelaufen? Offensichtlich will er auf Ressourcen von gcc 6.4 zurückgreifen, die ich aber nicht mehr installiert habe. Wie fixe ich das am besten?

----------

## Max Steel

Was sagt denn "gcc-config -l"?

----------

## michael_w

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> Was sagt denn "gcc-config -l"?

 

```

ryzen ~ # gcc-config -l

 [1] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-8.2.0 *

```

----------

## Max Steel

und 'emerge --info'

----------

## michael_w

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> und 'emerge --info'

 

```

Portage 2.3.62 (python 3.6.5-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.0/desktop/plasma, gcc-8.2.0, glibc-2.27-r6, 4.19.27-gentoo-r1 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.19.27-gentoo-r1-x86_64-AMD_Ryzen_7_1800X_Eight-Core_Processor-with-gentoo-2.6

KiB Mem:    32951012 total,  25724612 free

KiB Swap:   33554428 total,  33554428 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Thu, 14 Mar 2019 09:30:01 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: 864cd1fa36cbb7459a6bd1d2c3659b41e406391d

sh bash 4.4_p23-r1

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.30 p5) 2.30.0

app-shells/bash:          4.4_p23-r1::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.26.2::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.15::gentoo, 3.6.5::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.9.6::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.29.2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.6-r1::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.38.3-r1::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.13::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13-r1::gentoo, 2.69-r4::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6-r3::gentoo, 1.15.1-r2::gentoo, 1.16.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.30-r4::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            8.2.0-r6::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     2.0::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.2.1-r4::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.14-r1::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.27-r6::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

    sync-rsync-verify-jobs: 1

    sync-rsync-verify-metamanifest: yes

    sync-rsync-extra-opts: 

    sync-rsync-verify-max-age: 24

steam-overlay

    location: /var/lib/layman/steam-overlay

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=znver1"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/lib64/libreoffice/program/sofficerc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=znver1"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

ENV_UNSET="DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS DISPLAY GOBIN PERL5LIB PERL5OPT PERLPREFIX PERL_CORE PERL_MB_OPT PERL_MM_OPT XAUTHORITY XDG_CACHE_HOME XDG_CONFIG_HOME XDG_DATA_HOME XDG_RUNTIME_DIR"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-docompress binpkg-dostrip binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles ipc-sandbox merge-sync multilib-strict network-sandbox news parallel-fetch pid-sandbox preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="rsync://ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de/gentoo/"

LANG="de_DE.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j17"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="64bit CPU_FLAGS_X86="aes X a52 aac acl acpi activities alsa amd64 avformat avx avx2 berkdb branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit crypt cups cxx dbus declarative display-manager dri dts dvd dvdr dvi2tty emboss encode evdev exif fam ffmpeg flac fma3 fortran gdbm gif gimp gimpprint glamor gphoto2 gpm graphics gtk gui heif hwdb iconv ipv6 jpeg kde kipi kmod kwallet lcms ldap libnotify libtirpc lm_sensors mad mmx mmxext mng mp3 mp4 mpeg mplayer multilib ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pclmul pcre pdf phonon plasma pm-utils png policykit popcnt ppds qml qt5 readline samba sdl seccomp semantic-desktop spell sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 sse4a ssl ssse3" startup-notification svg syslog tcpd threads tiff tools truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vdpau vorbis widgets wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xcomposite xml xorg xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="karbon sheets words" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" L10N="de" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" NETBEANS_MODULES="apisupport cnd groovy gsf harness ide identity j2ee java mobility nb php profiler soa visualweb webcommon websvccommon xml" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-6 php7-1" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres9_5 postgres10" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_6" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_6" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby24" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BINHOST, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

----------

## Josef.95

Hi,

das werden wahrscheinlich noch im /usr/src/linux verknüpfte Objekte sein.

Vorschlag: Bereinige dein Kernelbaum im /usr/src/linux mit einem

make mrproper

Danach sollte das bauen mit dem neuen gcc funktionieren.

Beachte aber bitte, ein make mrproper cleant auch die .config mit weg, also sichere diese vorher bitte sofern du sie noch brauchst.

( siehe dazu zb auch im `make help` )

Und noch kurz ein Nachtrag,

falls du externe Module wie zb nvidia-drivers virtualbox-modules oder ähnliches nutzt - baue die nach dem Kernel bauen bitte auch neu (zb via emerge -av @module-rebuild) - Kernel und Module sollten immer mit der selben GCC-Version gebaut sein.

----------

## michael_w

Danke Josef, das hat geholfen.

----------

